# Where can i go to get unpaid student film jobs?



## merlinhimself (Dec 18, 2015)

Ive been composing music just as music, but i would love to start a demo reel seeing as its the only way to really progress. Where can i go to talk with film students or find unpaid jobs as a composer for short films?


----------



## sleepy hollow (Dec 19, 2015)

merlinhimself said:


> Ive been composing music just as music


Me too! It is what is... 


merlinhimself said:


> find unpaid jobs as a composer for short films


That should be easy.

- nearest University (or similar kind of school)
- forums that deal with filmmaking
- Reddit (should have several sub-reddits that might be useful to you)
- local Facebook groups
- maybe there's a real-world hangout in your town, where art/media people meet and talk (students mostly)


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 19, 2015)

Since you've been composing music just as music, maybe you're work is worth something more than free.....even if it's just done as a barter of services. It doesn't have to be the way of "free."


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 19, 2015)

If you absolutely must work for free:
Game Jams.
There is a gamejam somewhere about every 5 minutes if you search online.
It's releatively easy to get into, you find teams quickly, chat with lots of people arround the world (mostly from places you would not even have expected) and work 2-5 days on a creazy little project.
4/5 projects are duds though. Meaning, they never get trough the concepting stage.
Mostly wasting everyones time. (And your weekends)
But if it works out, it can be fun. And you get to do 4-10 quick tracks in about 1-2 days of work.


----------



## Arvianth (Dec 20, 2015)

Vimeo forum is full of young directors looking for composers.


----------



## geoffreyvernon (Jan 7, 2016)

the key to scoring films at ANY point in your career is writing kick ass music, and networking. you can network but if the music sucks, it won't sell. but with kick ass music and no networking you'll have no jobs. however, to answer your question specifically with the way technology is you don't HAVE to be in L.A. to get work, you don't even HAVE to work with people near you. I do this constantly and I live in Florida. The answer to your question is networking. Join groups on Facebook. Add friends. join websites. look at craigslist. yes I found a job that paid 10k on craigslist one time! call colleges in California. they're always looking for music for student projects!


----------



## The Darris (Jan 7, 2016)

Don't do anything for free. Period. Sure, you do want to get experience but at least work out some type of fair trade. The whole, "letting you score my film" isn't a fair trade. That is just my two cents. However, if you really want to get work on student films, contact the professors at your local universities who run film making programs. They are a good resource to get you connected with students. You can also reach out to schools across the country too. I'm sure there are facebook groups with film makers as well as forums you could lurk. 

Best of luck.

Chris


----------



## geoffreyvernon (Jan 7, 2016)

The Darris said:


> Don't do anything for free. Period. Sure, you do want to get experience but at least work out some type of fair trade. The whole, "letting you score my film" isn't a fair trade. That is just my two cents. However, if you really want to get work on student films, contact the professors at your local universities who run film making programs. They are a good resource to get you connected with students. You can also reach out to schools across the country too. I'm sure there are facebook groups with film makers as well as forums you could lurk.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Chris


This! Never work for free. Don't ever undersell yourself. Charge for your time. My first film was for $10. It might not have been much but it let them know I was serious. Always charge for your time. People will always take you more serious that way.


----------



## pkm (Jan 7, 2016)

I would probably take someone more seriously who asked for no money than $10 to be honest.


----------



## geoffreyvernon (Jan 7, 2016)

pkm said:


> I would probably take someone more seriously who asked for no money than $10 to be honest.



Brian Tyler's first film was for $1.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jan 7, 2016)

The Darris said:


> *Don't do anything for free. Period.* Sure, you do want to get experience but at least work out some type of fair trade. The whole, "letting you score my film" isn't a fair trade. That is just my two cents. However, if you really want to get work on student films, contact the professors at your local universities who run film making programs. They are a good resource to get you connected with students. You can also reach out to schools across the country too. I'm sure there are facebook groups with film makers as well as forums you could lurk.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Chris



Said no just starting out who rock band ever that eventually sold out arenas.


----------



## The Darris (Jan 7, 2016)

kitekrazy said:


> Said no just starting out who rock band ever that eventually sold out arenas.


Huh? I'm sorry, can you clarify what you are trying to say here?


----------



## pkm (Jan 7, 2016)

The Darris said:


> Huh? I'm sorry, can you clarify what you are trying to say here?



He is saying that rock bands who eventually sold out arenas used to work for free (playing in clubs, bars, parties, etc.) Sometimes you gotta pay your dues. Many artists of all types work for free before getting paid.


----------



## The Darris (Jan 7, 2016)

pkm said:


> He is saying that rock bands who eventually sold out arenas used to work for free (playing in clubs, bars, parties, etc.) Sometimes you gotta pay your dues. Many artists of all types work for free before getting paid.


Gotcha, but I still stand by stand by my stance that all artists should not work for free. I define free as not getting anything in return for your services. For instance, I recommended a fair trade concept. In the end, you are getting something for your work. It may not be monetary compensation but your music and art is still worth getting something in return.


----------



## Uncle Peter (Jan 8, 2016)

Contrary to the 'don't work for free' rhetoric - if you don't have anything under your belt - then yes work for free. Provided it's a genuine student film (i.e. very small budget) - and they at least offer you a beer, credit and respect then get the experience. However if you are contacted for your outstanding abilities and they have a reasonable budget - then no, don't.

Once you have a reel of amazing music - have the experience of composing to film, and are confident (as much as a composer can be) that you will be able to do the job, then start to seek paid work. Nobody can expect to start quoting tens of thousands of pounds for a job when you have never even 'done a job'. You are paid for professionalism - wich means a little bit of experience at least.

I scored a short film for an enthusiast film maker years ago. He had no money (genuinely) - but now he works for a posh film production company in Soho. This means he contacts me to quote on ads etc. 'What goes around comes around... ' cue sepultura riff....

Anyway try Mandy.com


----------



## pkm (Jan 8, 2016)

The Darris said:


> Gotcha, but I still stand by stand by my stance that all artists should not work for free. I define free as not getting anything in return for your services. For instance, I recommended a fair trade concept. In the end, you are getting something for your work. It may not be monetary compensation but your music and art is still worth getting something in return.



I totally agree that you should get something in return, but I don't think that something has to come from your "employer". If there's enough value in doing the work, do it.

"Don't work for free ever" only really works in some cases when you need the continued respect of that specific "employer" (I don't know the word for an "employer" who doesn't pay you anything!) and want them to give you money in the future. Otherwise, just forget them if they think you're cheap, you got something better out of it that has nothing to do with them.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Jan 8, 2016)

Re: rock bands, the Allman Brothers used to give free concerts when they first started out. Duane Allman lived by the philosophy that whether it was a brick wall or a crowd you gave it your best, "Hittin' the Note".

As a historian, I have seen such similar situations in that field of too many candidates, not enough jobs. I think it is up to the individual and their circumstances as to how they proceed. As to music as a profession, I assume that it also has too many (good or bad) players, and of course, not enough jobs, yes?


----------



## Morodiene (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm rather undecided about this as well. I think it's good to have something to cut your teeth on if you haven't done this before, and I think perhaps in that scenario it's OK to do it for free. It's not like you are taking a job from someone who would otherwise get paid for it, as long as the client has no budget for such things at all.

However, if they do have a budget and they are capable of paying for the music, then going for free does really cheapen the value and unfairly competes with other paid composers. 

Also keep in mind that if you do this for a non-profit like a school, you may be able to write off your "product" as a tax deduction (in the US anyways). I think services are not tax-deductible, but if you give them something physical like a CD with the music on it, and give a value of that CD for your time put into it (so basically, what you would normally charge to do the film music), then you can deduct 50% of that value. Definitely discuss that with your accountant beforehand, however, to make sure this will work and won't raise red flags for audits. Chances are you'd have to have something that actually pays within that same tax year to make it look like a legit business.


----------

